# baue mir grade einen Gartenteich



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

Hallo miteinander 

Ich bin grade dabei mir einen Gartenteich zu bauen fläche der Teichfolie ca 150m²
als U Form und musste mit erschrecken feststellen das da sage und schreibe über 100m³ Wasser rein passen 

Ich habe den Teich schon ausgehoben und mit Anti Wurzel Folie ausgelegt (War umsonst) und wollte ein 
300 er  Vlies drunter legen und eine 1mm dicke Teichfolie Verwenden
die Längs Seiten sind ca, 0,8 bis 1.2m tief 
Die kopf Tiefe ist ca, 1,5 – 1,8m 

Die Flachwasser Zone und den Grund wollte ich mit Kies auslegen 
Die Steilwände eventuell mit Pflanzen Taschen 

Ich möchte gerne 2 Wasser Zuläufe haben 1 für den Bachlauf und 1 an der linken Seite des Teiches 
Der Filter soll an der rechten Seite außerhalb des Teiches stehen 

Die Schlauchlänge zum 1 Einlauf vom Filter sind ca. 12m 
Die Schlauchlänge zum 2 Einlauf vom Filter zum Bachlauf sind ca. 18m

Die pumpe sollte wenn möglich dreckt beim Filter im Wasser sitzen damit eine sirkulation entstehen kann 

Es sollte auch eine UV Lampe mit angeschlossen werden 

Es sollte wenn möglich nur 
1 Pumpe 
1 Filter 
1 UV Lampe verwendet werden 

Ich habe schon gegoogelt aber noch nix passendes gefunden was auch noch zu bezahlen ist auch hier im Forum hab ich mich schon mal umgeschaut aber auch noch nix passendes gefunden 


Was anderes BRAUCHT man eigentlich bei solch einer Größe noch einen Filter oder reicht es nicht auch einfach aus eins Pumpe ohne Filter für die Zirkulation 

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt 

Ach so das ist mein 1 Teich vielleicht was Groß aber ok


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hallo King, 

ich würde unbedingt noch ein oder zwei Bodenabläufe einplanen und von da zum Filter (Schwerkraft) und von da zur Pumpe ! 
Die Strompreise werden eher noch steigen, da ist eine Pumpe im Teich nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Pumpen sollten wartungsfreundlich und sparsam im Schwerkraftprinzip arbeiten. 

Ich würd auch keine Schläuche legen sondern KG Rohr nehmen. 
Also KG Rohr von den Bodenabläufen einzeln zum Vorfilter (am besten alles einzeln mit Zugschieber) und vom Skimmer auch zum Vorfilter. Dann kommt ein Vorfilter (je nach Geldbeuterl und gewünschtem Effekt) und danach der biologische Filter. Da favorisiere ich derzeit den bewachsenen Bodenfilter, hab diesbezueglich keine eigene Erfahrung. 
Ich kenne aber nen Haufen Leute, die möchten auf den Bodenablauf nicht mehr verzichten und nen anderen Haufen Leute, die keinen haben und die inzwischen doch die Schläuche im Teich sehr stören. 

Mal ganz offen gefragt: Du hebst so ein Riesen Loch aus und machst Dich erst dann an die Detail Planung ? 

Viel Erfolg 
wünscht 
Wolf


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

ja das was so wir haben uns das haus lätztes jahr gekauft der garten war voll verwildert hatte bagger und ratlader im garten und wieso dann nicht gleich ein gartenteich ausheben der rasen muste eh noch was angehoben werden und da kam die erde grade richtig 

jetzt wollte ich mich dem teich witmen und den diesen sommer fertig machen 

aber verstehe ich dich richtig unter der folie die kg rohre mit einen bodenablauf ??

also pumpe steht draussen 

dann noch eine pumpe für den skimmer 
für beides ein extra filter ich hab keine ahnung wie das sonnst klappen sollte


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hallo King, 

jein... halb verstanden. Eine Pumpe reicht für alles !
Ablauf an der tiefsten Stelle vom Teich und von da zum Filter. 

Am besten Du liest mal diesen Fachbeitrag zum Thema Schwerkraft: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14505/?q=Schwerkraft+Prinzip

Und dann fragen fragen fragen... bin ja auch noch beim Bau... aber schon so viel Infos bekommen, das ist gigantisch. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## vennemann (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hallo ein Nachbar von mir gibt seinen Teich auf 
5 Kammer Edelstahl Filter 12000 liter Oase Pumpe 72 Watt UVC und ca. 25 Koi
20 - 50 cm lang  Plz.48336 
m.f.g Herbert


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Servus

Mein Name ist Helmut und

Herzlich Willkommen, hier wird ihnen geholfen  

Meine Fragen:

1. auf den Fotos sieht es aus als ob die Folie nicht aus einem Stück ist (auch nicht weiter schlimm), aber es sieht aus als wenn die Teilstücke nur übereinander gelegt sind (ohne Verschweißung)  

2. wie Wolf auch schon angemerkt hat: keine Bodenabläufe, kein Skimmer  . Also wenn schon, denn schon  

Ich würde auch den Filter in Schwerkraft ausführen, da brauchst nur eine Pumpe am Ende der Filterkette und sparsamer und effizienter ist es auch noch.

Da fällt mir gerade noch Frage 3 ein: Warum keinen Ufergraben, Pflanz- oder Bodenfilter.

Aber das läßt sich auch jetzt noch alles hinbiegen 

Ach ja, noch was vergessen: Die UV-Lampe, vergiss sie schnell !!!

In meiner Signatur findest du den Button "Basiswissen", den zu betätigen bringt dir sicher eine sehr große Überraschung !!!


----------



## AMR (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hey
also der teichgrund is sehr hügelig...vllt solltest du das ausbessern.... das größte problem bei dir wird wohl die randgestaltung.... weil es sieht nich so aus als wäre da alles auf einer höhe^^...aber die form mit dem U gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hallo herbert
soll das bedeuten das du das verkaufen willst ???

helmut 
zu frage 1 
das ist ja nicht die folie das ist eine unkraut folie nur dafür da als schutz gegen wurtzeln maulwürfe usw war ja umsonst und die kann man nicht verschweissen 

frage 2
keine bodenableufe wie schon gesagt beschäftige mich erst so seid 1 woche mit teichbau hab noch nicht alles geläsen was so im i-net steht 

frage 3 
ok ich hätte noch platz für ein ca1m breites und 8m langes schielfbett zum filtern auf der rechten seite des teiches da wo eigendlich der filter hinn soll


ich will das wasser ja nicht trinken und so es soll sauber sein und die fische sollen sich wohlfühlen 

das mit dem schwerkraft filter klappt bei mir nicht wirklich ausser mit sehr viel arbeit rechts und links vom teich ist ein 80cm teifes und 40cm breites stahlbeton funderment und da ich ja unterhalb der wasseroberfläche aufkommen mus müsste ich da durch


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hallo alex die vorderseite werde ich mit 30cm hohen fplanz randsteinen ausgleichen damit ich eine höhe bekomme der hat beim ausschachten nicht aufgepasst hehehe

also richtung rasen ist das wasser 30cm hoch

ach so ich binn der Sascha


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*



			
				The King schrieb:
			
		

> ok ich hätte noch platz für ein ca1m breites und 8m langes schielfbett zum filtern auf der rechten seite des teiches da wo eigendlich der filter hinn soll
> ...
> 
> das mit dem schwerkraft filter klappt bei mir nicht wirklich ausser mit sehr viel arbeit rechts und links vom teich ist ein 80cm teifes und 40cm breites stahlbeton funderment und da ich ja unterhalb der wasseroberfläche aufkommen mus müsste ich da durch



Na mach statt dem Schilfbeet einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter, schalte einen guten Vorfilter (je nach Budget vom Trommel über Papierfilter bis zum einfacheren Siebfilter)  davor und gut ist und es klappt mit der Schwerkraft... ansonsten pulverst Du das Geld fuer mehr Stromverbrauch bei der Pumpe aus dem Hause. 

Auf jeden Fall würde ich mir die Schwerkraftvariante für später immer offen halten und wenn Du mindestens Bodenabläufe planst kannst Du später leicht noch umbauen. 

Wolf


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Servus Sascha

zu 1. das das die Unkrautfolie ist habe ich nicht gewusst bzw. habe ich so was noch nie gesehen  . Man lernt ja nie aus  

zu 2. Dann wirds aber Zeit mal die Fachbeiträge zu lesen (kannst dich erinnern > Button "Basiswissen")

zu 3: Na siehste, Platz in Hülle und Fülle  



> ich will das wasser ja nicht trinken und so es soll sauber sein und die fische sollen sich wohlfühlen


Genau und nur wegen der Fische brauchst einen Filter.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hallo Sascha,

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy



Ich hab mir mal deine Zeichnung geklaut und eingezeichnet wo ich den Filter hinmachen würde. Dann sollte es auch in Schwerkraft gehen. 

Die Verrohrung zu den Einläufen könntest du dann evtl. Knapp über/unter der Oberfläche am Uferwall entlang legen ( dann verlierst du auch nicht so viel an Höhenunterschied  ) Die Platzierung des/der Skimmer hab ich Bewusst weggelassen da ich nicht weiß wie die Hauptwindrichtung ist.  

Zum Schluß würde ich dann über den Filter eine schöne Holzterrasse bauen.

Hier mein Vorschlag:


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

jetzt hab ich aber dann doch noch mal eins frage 
wenn ich mich doch für sowas endschliessen sollte kommt auch auf den preis an dan mus doch das __ filtersystem auf der gleichen höhe wie die wasseroberfläche ist sein 
ich mein oberkante teich wasser gleich oberkante filter system wasser und am hinterem ende der filter systems die pumpe die das wasser wieder zurück drückt

spich uch buddel da ein loch betonschalung drumm und mache ein grosser filter becken 4-5 wände rein so das das wasser immer von obern nunter die wand und über die wand laufen kann 

ist das so richtig


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hi olli

genau da sott der filter nicht hinn da soll erst mal rasen bleiben deshalb hab ich ja auf der rechten seite extra platz gelassen


----------



## vennemann (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hallo 
ich könnte bei interesse den kontakt herstellen


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Gehts in diesem Thread um den Bau eines Teiches ? Oder um den Verkauf eines Filters ? 

fragend 
Wolf


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

mehr um den bau aber wenn es ein gutes angeboht ist kann man ja mal drüber nachdenken 

teich ist ja schon fast soweit fertig für die folie bei mir dreht es sich jetzt mehr oder weniger um die filterrung


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hi Sascha,


iss ja auch *"nur"* ein Vorschlag wie ich den Teich/Filter anlegen würde.  

Weil der Filter so Zentraler gelegen wäre. 
Um kürzere Wege zu den Einläufen zu erhalten, würde ich vllt. den Bachlauf von seiner seiner jetzigen, an der gegenüberliegenden Stelle gestalten. Und dann eben die Einläufe links und rechts vom Filter.


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

ich habe mir mal einige dachen von wegen bodenabsaugung und oberflächen skimmer angesehn sieht alles nicht schlecht aus obwohl ich sagen mus das ich angst hätte wenn mal was mit den rohren ist verstopft verdreckt 
also wenn würde ich die rohre im teich laufen lassen und schwartz anstreichen damit man immer wieder dran kommt


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

also wenn ich mir sagen wir mal ein 5m langes und 0.5m breites filterbäcken baue indem 5 kammern drin sind davon 4 zum filtern und 1 für die pump und da eine pumpe reinsetzt die ca 6000lh macht und boden und oberfläche absauge reicht das für so eine teich größe


----------



## Olli.P (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hi Sascha,

mit Fischbesatz  

Ganz klar N E I N !!


----------



## The King (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

ja mit fischbesatz wie groß sollte es den deiner meinung nach sein


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*



			
				The King schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn würde ich die rohre im teich laufen lassen und schwartz anstreichen damit man immer wieder dran kommt



Ich frage mal ganz ironisch zurück, warum dann bei uns die Abwasser und Versorgungsleitungen ueberall unter der Straße und unter der Einfahrt liegen. 
Ich denk mal die Abwasserleitung von Eurem Haus habt Ihr seit zig Jahren nicht mehr aufgraben müsse4n !? ... Warum sollte das beim Teich dauernd verstopft sein ? 

Es sind doch relativ kurze Strecken ! Was soll da passieren, wenn man drauf achtet das man gut rankommt (Revisionsklappen) und nicht zu enge Kurven legt (nicht direkt um Eck) ?

Wolf


----------



## The King (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

ok da haste wohl auch recht mit das mit der bodenabsaugung hab ich ja soweit verstanden die kann man ja noch gut abdichten aber wie ist das denn dan mit dem skimmer der mus ja auch wieder durch die folie durch gibt es das was spetielles zum abdichten für 

und dann noch die frage kan man den durchflus regulieren ich mein das man sagen kann am boden soll mehr gesaugt werden als an der oberfläche und es dann aber wieder auch anders rum umstellen kann im herbst zum beispiel wenn die blätter fallen 

und wie groß mus das filter system sein ich meine wiviel litter sollte es haben und wieviele filterkammern wie am besten aufbauen


----------



## The King (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

so ich hab mir mal gedanken gemacht zum filter was haltet ihr davon kan man das so bauen 
bodenabsaugung 100er kg und öberfläche ein 50er kg


----------



## Wuzzel (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Regulieren kannst Du über Zugschieber, 
der Skimmer wird mit einem Flansch seitlich durch die Folie geführt. 
Welches Dichtmittel man nimmt hängt von der Folie ab. Viele schwören auf Innotec andere auf Produkte aus dem Hause Sika usw... 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## The King (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

ja die zugschieber habe ich schon bei ebay gefunden und bei dem bodenablauf ist ja ein flansch dabei aber bei den skimmern ist nie einer dabei 
und ich frage nich wie ich 1,2"  auf ein 50er kg rohr bekommen soll
wo bekommt man  sowas oder kan man sich sowas auch selber bauen 
ich habe im netz wo ich die folie bestellen will gelesen das es ein kleber gibt so ähnlich wie pettex zum quellschweissen uns irgendwas auf silikon basis damit kann man wohl auch teichfolie ferkleben dachte dardran sowas noch zwischen den flansch zu machen


----------



## Olli.P (29. Apr. 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hallo Sascha,

normalerweise macht man die Zuleitungen BA -> Filter, Skimmer -> Filter immer in DN 110.

Ich habe diese Zuleitungen z.B. in einen Pumpenschacht mit Zugschiebern geführt, so dass ich da immer regeln kann wie ich will. 

In dem PS stehen meine Pumpen. Von denen gehen dann die Leitungen in DN 50 ( Anschluss ist an der Pumpe vorhanden ) zum Filter.  

Schau dir doch mal ein paar User Alben an. Da findest du sicherlich jede Menge Anregungen. :smoki


----------



## The King (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

juhu ich bins wieder 

ich versuche mich grade am filter ich möchte mir ein schwerkraft filter bauen 

ich habe mir schon 5 regentonnen a 300l besorgt und eingegraben 

bodenablauf skimmer und schieber sind bestellt 

meine frage ist jetzt setze ich die schieber unten an der tonne oder oben an der tonne 

was meint ihr und wo habt ihr die sitzen wo das wasser aus der letzten tonne leuft ist ja egal da sitzt ja die pumpe die das wasser dann durch eine uvc lampe drücken soll 
und dann soll das wasser durch ein fplanzen bet laufen und dann in den teich zurück 

ach so noch eine frage mus die uvc lampe im trockenden sitzen oder kann die auch auf die tonnen montiert werden und 

wie berechne ich die särke der lampe 
ich dachte an eine lampe bis 15000l
weil ich da eine pumpe dranhängen wollte die bis 10000l schafft


----------



## The King (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hallo noch mal zu meiner frage 

wo setzt man den einlauf bei einem schwerkraft filter unten in die erste kammer oder ober in die ersten kammer 
oder ist das egal 

währe nett wen mir das einer sagen könnte bevor ich die löcher in die tonne schneide


----------



## Annett (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

Hi,

leider hab ich wenig Ahnung von Selbstbau-Filtern.  

Aber ich kann Dir sagen, warum hier wahrs. keiner dazu antwortet. 
Du bist bei "Bau eines Teiches" und nicht bei "Technik im und am Teich". 
Die Filterspezis lesen hier eher selten.... 

Vermutlich kommt es darauf an, was in der ersten Kammer passieren soll. Das solltest Du also unbedingt mit angeben.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

hi king

nix für ungut aber....
ich habe mir gerade deine filter-zeichnung angesehen und irgendwie ist mir das wasser in die augen geschossen.:? 

eröffne lieber (wie annett schon sagte) eine neues thema im technik-bereich.
ich werde dir leider nicht viel helfen können, da ich zur zeit keine zeit habe. 
aber es gibt hier schon fähige leute die dir weiter helfen werden.


----------



## The King (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: baue mir grade einen Gartenteich*

jo werde ich machen hoffendlich kann mir da jemand helfen


----------

